# So Who Built  This Awesome  Bumper  :d



## umahunter (Oct 23, 2016)

Lol  good stuff


----------



## tweinke (Oct 23, 2016)

Took lots of bubble gum to stick that together.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 23, 2016)

Maybe I did that in a bad dream.  That looks a lot like my welding...   8^)


----------



## dave_r_1 (Oct 23, 2016)

I haven't been welding that long, or welded that much, but even if that were the first project I did, you would at least see some improvement in the quality of the welding given the number of visible welds...

Edit:  Just notice, the person sprung for more expensive headlights, as well as the lightbar.  Guess they used up the budget on those things...


----------



## 12bolts (Oct 23, 2016)

Some people just have no shame!
It looks like oxy welded ally.
If I did that I sure wouldnt be hanging it off the front of my car for everybody to laugh at.


----------



## hman (Oct 23, 2016)

Might'a been Mad Max ... or one of his cronies


----------



## Uglydog (Oct 23, 2016)

All,
Let's please remember HM is a website where we come to ask questions and learn, not ridicule and taunt.
We don't know this persons intent or learning curve.
This person may be one of our current or future members.
Perhaps we should be encouraging them to do better, while explaining why a good weld is a better weld, and how that might be accomplished.

Daryl
MN


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 23, 2016)

Thread moved to Members Hangout.

Keep your comments nice and follow uglydog's advice.  If we don't, thread will be closed.


----------



## tweinke (Oct 23, 2016)

Very true guys, As a mater of fact the guy actually tried and that is worth respect. I do apologies for my indiscretion.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 23, 2016)

the heat was too low, the parent metal was not fusing .
what you see is that is the deposited metal being  on top of the parent metal, rather than melting and fusing the pieces together.
poor fit up exacerbated the condition


----------



## Terrywerm (Oct 23, 2016)

It looks to me like it may have been his first attempt at welding, and without any instruction at that. It's a start!


----------



## Heckle and Jeckle (Oct 23, 2016)

I 'm very glad he is not building trailers.


----------



## ELHEAD (Oct 23, 2016)

Looks a lot like some of my better work.


----------



## jim18655 (Oct 23, 2016)

Good use of available material. He should have turned the strut out so he can fasten to it.


----------



## Firestopper (Oct 24, 2016)

This brings up a very good point. Building bumpers and hitches requires experience and comes with serious responsibility as the dynamics are much different when rolling down the road at 50 mph. The last thing a unsuspecting motorist needs is dodging 100 -200 pounds of S**t that fell/broke off a knuckleheads truck. Being nice is fine and dandy, but calling out a hazard is more important. I encourage this person to STOP endangering folks on the road.


----------



## Uglydog (Oct 24, 2016)

firestopper said:


> Building bumpers and hitches requires experience and comes with serious responsibility..................



You'll never find me welding a trailer, vehicle, or anything intended to hold/lift things overhead.

Daryl
MN


----------



## jim18655 (Oct 24, 2016)

What I don't understand is why he would put that ugly thing on what appears to be a fairly new truck in OK condition.


----------



## omni_dilletante (Oct 24, 2016)

I don't think they understand what a bumper is designed to do.

Bumpers are intended to deform and absorb energy.

This one will transfer all the force of an impact to the frame.  Instead of a bent bumper they will end up with a bent frame.

I have seen it happen more than once.


----------



## John Hasler (Oct 24, 2016)

omni_dilletante said:


> Bumpers are intended to deform and absorb energy.


I think that one will deform.


----------



## derf (Oct 25, 2016)

Awe, maybe he just got a new welder for Christmas....
_I've said it many times...it's not how good you can weld, it's how good you can grind. _


----------



## Heckle and Jeckle (Oct 25, 2016)

Made with a HF 110 mig, flux core filler, the  argon was to pricey. I'm floored by some of the replies, trying desperately to put lipstick on a pig. 

The only thing holding that mess together is the paint.

greg


----------



## mcostello (Oct 25, 2016)

Every body has to start some where, My first time (and later trials) are not so prominently displayed.


----------

